# الكود العالمي لتصميم المباني الموفرة للطاقة



## tareqturkmani (9 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الى اخواني المهندسين كود لتصميم المباني الموفرة للطاقة بالتعاون مع مرفق البيئة العالمي و وزارة الحكم المحلي الفلسطينية و الـ Undp.
ارجو الفائدة الكاملة للجميع.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## عبدالرحمن طاهر (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng-aoto (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووور اخي


----------



## م/ سرور (30 أكتوبر 2011)

thaaannnnnnkss


----------



## حسام الحسني (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء.*


----------



## eng1989 (25 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء .


----------



## farhan samater (30 أبريل 2012)

tislam ya gali


----------



## ibrahimkawan (18 يوليو 2014)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 يوليو 2014)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## YouKhl (22 سبتمبر 2016)

:20:*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء*


----------



## osama mohamed 89 (16 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الأفادة


----------

